# ¡Que tenga(s) buen día!



## roxcyn

In italiano come si dice "que tenga(s) buen día/noche"?  Non sta nel dizionario che ho .  Grazie


----------



## traduttrice

_Fai una buona giornata / serata_; o semplicemente, _"buona serata/giornata"_* *


----------



## Necsus

Hmm... sì, semplicemente 'buona giornata'.


----------



## Silvia10975

Hola:
Añado "ti auguro una buona giornata", que se usa más escribiendo y despidiéndote de alguien.
Ciao,
Silvia.


----------



## URUBOY

La traducción exacta sería " che abbia buon giorno" , poder decirla se puede aunque no se usa .
El equivalente o lo que se usa no siempre es lo mismo.
De todos modos yo usaría " buona giornata/serata" que es lo que la gente usa.


----------



## Silvia10975

URUBOY said:


> La traducción exacta sería " che abbia buon giorno" , poder decirla se puede aunque no se usa .
> El equivalente o lo que se usa no siempre es lo mismo.
> De todos modos yo usaría " buona giornata/serata" que es lo que la gente usa.



Tu traducción es un poco literal y no creo que se puede decir, tampoco me parece correcta en italiano. "_Che tu abbia un buongiorno degno di essere chiamato tale, non credo sia possibile, visto quanto eri ubriaco ieri sera!" - _sólo en este caso puedo considerarlo correcto y, de todos modos, hay que añadir "tu" (opcional si se entiende quien es el sujeto) y "un".
Espero que mi explicación resulte clara 
Silvia.


----------



## URUBOY

1)correcta es : il congiuntivo , el subjuntivo del español se debería usar más a menudo .
Pero lamentablemente el nivel cultural de las personas esta en franca caída.
Si lees bien mi post corroborarás que digo "poder decirla se puede aunque no se usa " .
Que algo no se use no quiere decir que sea incorrecto.
Un ejemplo claro es el vos al puesto del tu en el RIO DE LA PLATA.
Prácticamente no se usa el "tu".
2) Imagino que si estamos hablando de un dialogo como los interlocutores estan bien claros , ovvio che in un testo dobbiamo riferirci  a loro .
Che Lei o che tu abbia un buon giorno( qui diviene d'obbligo l'uso del pronome personale , ma credo che questo sia troppo ovvio)
3) Mi farebbe piacere ( o mi piacerebbe se lo prefersici cosi) saper chi sei per dire "...puedo considerarlo correcto ..." appartieni ad alcuna societa' d' esseri superiori?


----------



## Silvia10975

Sono dispiaciuta per il tono con cui mi hai risposto... se leggi ogni mio post sai che mai in nessun caso sono stata polemica. Intendevo semplicemente dire che "in base alle mie conoscenze" posso o meno considerarlo corretto, attendendo come sempre le dovute smentite. E come ho precisato, se hai visto, la tua frase ho detto che può essere usata aggiungendo UN, altrimenti, così come l'hai scritta, non la vedo corretta. "Che abbia buon giorno" per me non lo è, ma, come sempre, aspetto che qualcuno sia pronto a smentirmi o appoggiarmi perché né mi considero essere superiore, né tantomeno padrona della lingua. Poi se mi dici che "poter dire una cosa si può anche se non si usa", in questo caso ti do ragione. Ognuno può dire ciò che vuole.
Mi dispiace sinceramente.


----------



## Silvia10975

Perdonami, vorrei aggiungere una cosa. La tua frase (sempre premesso che – a parer mio, ovvio – si dovrebbe mettere UN prima di buon giorno/ UNA buona giornata), calzerebbe se prima si dicesse "Spero che tu...". A questo punto il congiuntivo presente ci sta perfettamente: "Spero che tu abbia una buona giornata". Preferisco usare giornata invece di giorno come augurio, perché giorno mi sembra più adatto nelle frasi di saluto come il classico "buon giorno".
Silvia


----------



## URUBOY

Che Lei abbia una buona giornata !!!!(Silvia )  e'vero nel primo testo mi sono dimenticato l'articolo indeterminativo.
Ma dobbiamo essere un po' meno orgogliosi con la conoscenza e valutare bene quello che verra' detto, e pensare che non sappiamo tutto.
Mi dispiace che Lei si sia dispiaciuta.
E non e' dire quello che uno vuole , a volte ci sono delle parole sconosciute o espressioni , e ci sono delle persone che la prima cosa che fanno quando non sanno qualcosa , e' dire che non e' corretto.
Per esempio il participio passato del verbo essere e' "suto" ( ma tutti usiamo stato , chiaro prestito del verbo stare ,credo che non sia necessario chiarie la sua origine no? stato/ stare.)ma sono sicuro che il 99 per cento degli italiani diranno "ma no quello non esiste non si usa".


----------



## Silvia10975

Ti ringrazio per il "suto", non l'avevo mai sentito, mi documenterò per non essere cosiderata ignorante in un prossimo futuro! E allo stesso modo ti chiedo scusa se sono stata superba, non era mia intenzione. Lacune ne abbiamo tante, tutti.
Il congiuntivo in italiano quasi sempre si sente utilizzato nella proposizione subordinata, che viene retta da un verbo indicante ipotesi o dubbio. Quando non è subordinata, come dice la Garzanti "in proposizioni indipendenti esprime comando, esortazione, augurio e sim., supplendo alle forme mancanti dell'imperativo (_corriamo!_; _il cielo ti assista!_; _la smettano!_), oppure dubbio o desiderio (_che sia matto?_; _potessi star sempre in questa città!_; _fossi stato presente!_)", dove si colloca il tuo "Che abbia una buona giornata".
Sono contenta di aver imparato qualcosa di nuovo.
Grazie!


----------



## URUBOY

"desiderio" , io desidero che tu abbia una buona giornata , mai direi che tu ha una buona giornata.siamo d'accordo?
Per enesima volta che non venga usato non vuol dire che sia incorretto.
Ci sono molte grammatiche e molte cose interessante da imparare. Ti dico un'altra il verbo dimagrire conosce due forme dimagrire ( questa sicuro la conosci) e dimagrare  ( se vuoi ti dico dove puoi trovarlo...grammatica di Maurizio *Dardano*, Pietro *Trifone, forse sconosciute per te *.).
E ci sono molti verbi che hanno due o piu' forme , questo viene chiamato verbi sovrabbondanti( non fare confusione con nomi sovrabbondanti ...quello e' un altro , residuo d'una tarda latinita' o tardo latino come preferisci)


----------



## kolya97

Uruboy, creo que deberías abrir otro hilo para lo de los ''verbi sovrabbondanti''.


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

Si, mi sa che stiamo andando fuori tema...
Per quanto riguarda quello che aveva scritto traduttrice "fai una buona giornata", si tratta di un'espressione che non è corretta, non si può usare il verbo fare"! Spero non ti dispiaccia traduttrice se ti faccio questo piccolo appunto! =)
Per quanto riguarda la discussione tra uruboy e silvia, io confermo quello che ha detto silvia, è necessario mettere l'articolo indeterminativo! E in ogni caso la frase non si usa e dubito che in un forum in cui si stanno imparando delle lingue interessi imparare espressioni cadute in disuso!
Quindi uruboy hai fatto bene a segnalare anche quest'espressione per completezza di indicazioni, ma dovresti essere tu il primo a non essere tanto superbo e a ostentare le tue conoscenze, accettando il fatto che dei madrelingua ti confermano che per quanto corretta si tratta di un'espressione che striderebbe nel parlato!
Saluti a tutti!!


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

Roxyc, mi viene in mente un'altra espressione molto usata! "*passa una buona giornata*"!


----------



## reys

URUBOY said:


> ...( se vuoi ti dico dove puoi trovarlo...grammatica di Maurizio *Dardano*, Pietro *Trifone, forse sconosciute per te *.)...



Hola! Me tomo el atrevimiento de opinar sobre esta discusión para hacer una pequeña observación. Más allá de las posturas personales sobre determinado tema o saber si "x" palabra o frase es correcta o no más allá de su uso popular, creo que, con todo respeto para Uruboy, y siempre sujeto al reglamento del foro, no fue correcta la forma de dirigirte, ya sea a Silvia o cualquier otro miembro.

En este caso, según yo, ella aportó su punto de vista, podrá estar errado o no, pero es respetable, como el tuyo. Y creo que la juzgas de "alardear de su conocimiento", siendo que el _"forse sconosciute per te"_ contiene aún más eso de lo que justamente haces mención. Siento que ella en ningún momento te faltó el respeto para una reacción así.

Sin afán de armar polémicas, simplemente pensando en la armonía y respeto que debe existir en este espacio que no prentende contraponer puntos de vista. ¿Me explico? Veo que tienes poco tiempo en el foro, por lo que te invito cordialmente a conocerlo más y en especial sus estatutos.

Muchas gracias y disculpen la intromisión. Saludos!


----------



## URUBOY

Yo también aporte mi punto de vista , solo que me sentí agredido : 
"Tu traducción es un poco literal y no creo que se puede decir, tampoco me parece correcta en italiano" 
 
 
 
yo escribí previamente:  poder decirla se puede aunque no se usa .
El equivalente o lo que se usa no siempre es lo mismo.
De todos modos yo usaría " buona giornata/serata" que es lo que la gente usa.
 
Me parece que Silvia no leyo con atención.....
 
Luego en otro mail   añadió 
come dice la Garzanti  , haciendo referencia a otra persona , que es una experta , o sea que fue ella quié introdujo a un tercero ....
buscando desacreditarme.
 
pero lo que más me desagrado fue esto :
"sólo en este caso puedo considerarlo correcto....."
Me gustaría saber quién nominó juez a esta persona, si su intención no fue lo que expresó , que no escriba en español ya que lo anteriormente escrito no suena nada conciliador.
 
ya se que me fui del tema , pero me parece que no fui tratado del todo bien por esta señora.
reconozco que reaccioné severamente.
Agradezco a todos por la paciencia .
Por lo menos aprendimos algo en esta confrontación, no todo fue negativo.
 
saludos , saluti


----------



## traduttrice

IlPetaloCremisi said:


> Per quanto riguarda quello che aveva scritto traduttrice "fai una buona giornata", si tratta di un'espressione che non è corretta, non si può usare il verbo fare"! Spero non ti dispiaccia traduttrice se ti faccio questo piccolo appunto! =)


Ok, sinceramente l'ho sempre detto da quando l'ho sentito in Italia. Comunque, d'ora in poi cercherò di cancellarlo dal vocabolario  Grazie!


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

traduttrice said:


> Ok, sinceramente l'ho sempre detto da quando l'ho sentito in Italia. Comunque, d'ora in poi cercherò di cancellarlo dal vocabolario  Grazie!



Boh, per me proprio non si usa! Però magari dove vivi te, si dice...sentiamo gli altri che dicono...


----------



## traduttrice

No, guarda che io abito in Argentina, quindi non credo che qui si usi quell'espressione. Mi fido di ciò che mi hai detto  e sicuramente sarà stato un errore (come quando ho chiesto dov'era il bagno e mi hanno detto a Genova _"giù di sopra"_) oppure una mia invenzione.
Allora questa frase rimane semplicemente "(ti auguro una) buona giornata" ???


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

*Passa una buona giornata!*

ps hehe bella quella del bagno "giù di sopra"


----------



## irene.acler

Sono d'accordo con IPC, probabilmente si è trattato di un errore.
Traduttrice, va benissimo dire:
_ti auguro_ una buona giornata
_pas_sa una buona giornata (forse un po' più informale).


----------



## Rikuri

No es lo mismo que Buongiorno? o,o


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

No, Buonagiornata/Passa una buona giornata se usa como despedida al reves de Buongiorno...


----------



## irene.acler

No, hay una diferencia sútil.
Buongiorno lo dices cuando ves a alguien, por la mañana generalmente, y lo saludas (es como si dijeras "hola", aunque éste sea más coloquial).
Por otro lado, "ti auguro/passa una buona giornata" se utiliza para augurar a alguien que tenga un buen día.

EDIT: Perdona, IPC, no te había visto!


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

irene.acler said:


> No, hay una diferencia súutil.
> Buongiorno lo dices cuando ves a alguien, por la mañana generalmente, y lo saludas (es como si dijeras "hola", aunque éste sea más coloquial).
> Por otro lado, "ti auguro/passa una buona giornata" se utiliza para augurar -desear- a alguien que tenga un buen día.
> 
> EDIT: Perdona, IPC, no te había visto!


 
_Sutil, ... (su-'til)_
_Augurar es un verbo poco comun en Espana, aunque es correcto_

_(Perdon por los acentos -teclado azerty- y portatil)_


----------



## URUBOY

Si bien el verbo augurar no es muy usado no quiere decir que no es correcto.
Nuevamente repito el no uso frecuente no inhabilita un término.

Diccionario de la lengua española © 2005 Espasa-Calpe S.A., Madrid: 
*augurar *


tr. Presagiar, predecir:
"le auguro un gran futuro profesional."
dentro del reglamento de este site se incluye o se recomienda mirar en un diccionario previamente a corregir , me parece que no todos toman esto en cuenta.
por favor no nos apresuremos .....piano piano si va lontano


----------



## irene.acler

Perdona, URUBOY, pero has leído bien el post de José? El dice que "_augurar_ _es un verbo poco común en España, *aunque es correcto*"._
Entonces, puedes ver que él mismo sabe que es correcto, y de hecho lo ha especificado.


----------



## URUBOY

Buen dia , buon giorno, bon di.
Si vi el mail , pero mi afirmación era para que no quedara ninguna duda al respecto, gracias


----------



## hosec

Ciao a tutti:
Non voglio discuttere con nessuno, soltanto dire che:
"augurar" es un verbo existente en español, y de perfecto uso, pero a nadie, por lo general,  se le ocurriría decir, a modo de saludo, "Te auguro un buen día", especialmente porque para emitir augurios se debe tener una base sobre la que establecerlos. Se diciamo a qualcuno "Te auguro un buen día" capirà che faciamo un pronostico, una predizione, ma non capirà mai un saluto.

Salud


----------



## Neuromante

Concuerdo con Hosec:
"Augurar" es de uso bastante común solo que los contextos en que se usa no lo son tanto. Siempre relacionados con la predicción del futuro.

Como saludo queda raro, es más sonaría incluso irónico.


----------



## roxcyn

Grazie per la auita.

Pablo


----------



## Silvia10975

roxcyn said:


> Grazie per la auita l'aiuto. _(en italiano es masculino "aiuto")_
> 
> Pablo




Silvia.


----------

